# How to convert to "spot colors"



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm having T-shirts printed and the shop said that they need files in "spot colors" (rather than CMYK or RGB). In Illustrator I do not see this as a choice under "colors". Anyone know how to convert this?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Spot Colors usually refer to pantones. Ask the t-shirt company to see if they just want pantones for the color. To make the switch over, click the triangle next to swatches for more options. Go to "Open Swatch Library" and there should be some Pantone swatch libraries. These colors all have pantone names, e.g. PANTONE 123 CVC, in the same way that on-screen colors will have a hexidecimal name such as #000000


----------

